# Mad Dog 24mm RDA from Desire : Wow !!



## KZOR (23/11/16)

@Chukin'Vape sent me a picture of this RDA yesterday and immediately I went onto the net and ordered one and opted for DHL express mail so hopefully I get it later next week but will definitely do a review on it.
Made from aviation grade aluminium-magnesium and features dual convex designed build decks.


https://vaporider.net/shop/new-arrivals/desire-mad-dog-rda/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (23/11/16)

KZOR said:


> @Chukin'Vape sent me a picture of this RDA yesterday and immediately I went onto the net and ordered one and opted for DHL express mail so hopefully I get it later next week but will definitely do a review on it.
> Made from aviation grade aluminium-magnesium and features dual convex designed build decks.
> View attachment 76171
> 
> https://vaporider.net/shop/new-arrivals/desire-mad-dog-rda/


is that bigger round thing at the bottom to protect the mod from scratching?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (23/11/16)

@KZOR - that build deck is looking shweeet bro, think if you do get it next week - and get a review out on youtube, it could be one of the first reviews on this device. Looking forward to it.


----------



## spiv (23/11/16)

Is it just me or does that picture look like it has a squonk pin?
Please let us know if it does @KZOR


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/12/16)

Not sure who has been paying attention - but this bad ass RDA has been on Pre Order for ages everywhere online, @KZOR finally received it - and dropped a review today. Check it out - I believe it's the first review for this device on youtube . NICE WORK!!!



Shot for the review @KZOR

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (13/12/16)

KZOR said:


> @Chukin'Vape sent me a picture of this RDA yesterday and immediately I went onto the net and ordered one and opted for DHL express mail so hopefully I get it later next week but will definitely do a review on it.
> Made from aviation grade aluminium-magnesium and features dual convex designed build decks.
> View attachment 76171
> 
> https://vaporider.net/shop/new-arrivals/desire-mad-dog-rda/


Looking real good!


----------



## CosmicGopher (13/12/16)

Saw your review on youtube, looks like a great rda, really like the looks of it. You do an excellent review, by the way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

